# Divinity: Original Sin 2 Previews "Game Master Mode" With Lost Mine of Phandelver



## PieAndDragon (May 12, 2017)

Should that instead say Divinity: Original Sin at the start of the text instead of Diversity?


----------



## raphaelus (May 12, 2017)

The first Divinity got amazing reviews, and its one of the last big RPG adventure games that allows couch coop. Worth getting on its own. With that said, I get the vibe that side features like this, even if neat, when you see the number few people actually use it.


----------



## ppaladin123 (May 12, 2017)

This was a kickstarter stretch goal, not the main draw of OS2. But it would be funny if this ended up providing folks some of what sword coast legends failed to deliver.


----------



## paul1 (May 12, 2017)

ppaladin123 said:


> This was a kickstarter stretch goal, not the main draw of OS2. But it would be funny if this ended up providing folks some of what sword coast legends failed to deliver.




*This*. Could it fill the hole that SCL left? I am playing through NWN now years later and what a tribute to 3rd edition that was.


----------



## Morrus (May 13, 2017)

paul1 said:


> *This*. Could it fill the hole that SCL left? I am playing through NWN now years later and what a tribute to 3rd edition that was.




Despite it coming out 8 years before 3rd edition?


----------



## pdmiller (May 13, 2017)

NWN was all 3rd ed. YOu may be thinking Baldur's Gate Morrus?


----------



## Morrus (May 13, 2017)

pdmiller said:


> NWN was all 3rd ed. YOu may be thinking Baldur's Gate Morrus?




You're probably right. I played BG again a couple of years ago, but I struggled to get into the 2E mechanics again.

Is the current _Neverwinter_ online game 5E? I think I tried it once, but I can't remember when that was.


----------



## darjr (May 13, 2017)

It isn't as far as I could tell.


----------



## ppaladin123 (May 13, 2017)

Morrus said:


> You're probably right. I played BG again a couple of years ago, but I struggled to get into the 2E mechanics again.
> 
> Is the current _Neverwinter_ online game 5E? I think I tried it once, but I can't remember when that was.




No it is more like an mmo adaptation of 4e.


----------



## smiteworks (May 13, 2017)

Divinity Original Sin is a very well done turn-based game, which I prefer over real-time. The base mechanics behind the characters and the game system seem to be about as far from D&D fifth edition as Sword Coast Legends were, though, and anything short of 100% fidelity to the rules seems to fall short for many in the community. If they were looking to make a modified version of their engine to fit D&D mechanics, that would be awesome. I keep hoping for someone to come along and do a series of modern games that harken back to the old SSI Goldbox series but with modern UI, graphics and rules.


----------



## Quickleaf (May 13, 2017)

Our group has been looking for something like this for a while, since we are splintered across several states. After watching Matt Mercer's run-through I am very impressed. Despite key differences from D&D (different six attributes and no Charisma; a mix of recognizable and unknown classes; races including humans, elves, dwarves, and "lizards"; an action point based system and spells/abilities being unique to Divinity Original Sin), the overall vibe and the GM tools totally screamed D&D. 

The only downside: Matt Mercer said he spent about 12 hours learning and prepping the 4-hour live-streamed session. A 3:1 time investment is just too much for many of us, and I'll be looking for future live-streamed sessions that bring that time investment down to 1:1 or less (i.e. no more than 1 hour of prep is spent per 1 hour of actual play).


----------



## Azurewraith (May 13, 2017)

The first game was amazing me and the wife played it co-op. Definitely worth backing well written and thought outplay scenarios with plenty of humour


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2017)

Hopefully some of that 12 hours was long term investment - system education and familiarization with the toolset, that doesn't have to be repeated every session. I've been waiting for the day when people can RPG via cool video-game style clients.

NWN and NWN2 were good for the time, but very limited in terms of what could be done within the engine. Nice to see this line of game design hasn't completely vanished.


----------



## Kaodi (May 15, 2017)

Quickleaf said:


> After watching Matt Mercer's run-through I am very impressed.




Is this the one with Jesse Cox, Dodger, Strippin, and whoever that other guy was, or has Mercer done more than one four hour stream?

Edit: Nevermind, I did not see the hyperlink initially in the OP.


----------



## Quickleaf (May 15, 2017)

Kaodi said:


> Is this the one with Jesse Cox, Dodger, Strippin, and whoever that other guy was, or has Mercer done more than one four hour stream?




Yep, that's the one. I shared it with one of my gaming buddies, a lapsed DM busy with family life and he's intrigued. 

There's some things about the Original Sin game system that don't map perfectly to D&D, but the GM tools look really flexible.

One limiting factor may be the number of players you can have at one time...it may be limited to 4...which was also an issue with Sword Coast Legends (albeit that had a whole other set of problems).

Overall, sounds very promising.


----------



## Kaodi (May 15, 2017)

I watched the video of it Jesse posted on his channel. It was pretty off the wall, and I genuinely laughed out loud at some of the critical rolls.


----------



## Tyranthraxus (May 16, 2017)

Ive been having a lot of fun with the Demo build of the new game. Although, I have to take Pet Pal every time.


----------



## OpenPalm (May 16, 2017)

NWN2 might be the better comparison as both D:OS2 and NWN2 were written by Chris Avellone


----------

